# Some new pictures of my mice :)



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

Lolita



























Luna



























They seem so big to me now! I can't get over how much they've grown


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Both so very spotty! Adorable!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Do I see a tan belly on lolita?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I sure do. Those tiny little bits of tan just where the top color turns toward the belly.


----------



## Zowie (May 30, 2011)

You do  it's not completely tan, but there's more by her hind legs


----------

